# KDE, SDDM, systemd, shutdown, reboot

## strangerthandreams

Ich bin jetzt mit meiner Gentoo-Farm hier auf der Arbeit von KDM auf SDDM umgestiegen, habe allerdings noch KDE 4.14.X am Laufen.

edit: Problem tritt auch im Zusammenspiel von SDDM und KDE5 auf.

Hintergrund des Wechsels waren willkürliche Fehlermeldungen der Systemsettings für KDM. SDDM läuft soweit und auch LDAP-Nutzer können sich anmelden. Allerdings funktioniert nun seitdem das Herunterfahren bzw. Neustarten direkt aus KDE heraus nicht mehr. Ich habe jetzt schon eine Weile gegoogelt und auch Hinweise gefunden, dass eventuell upower bzw. powerdevil fehlen, aber die Nachinstallation von powerdevil hat nichts bewirkt. Ich bin hier auch schon lange von OpenRC umgestiegen auf systemd.

KDE wird bei besagten Optionen (die auch angezeigt werden im Menü) beendet, dann aber gleich wieder der SDDM angezeigt.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder das Problem bereits gelöst?

----------

## firefly

DU könntest in der .xsession-errors datei mal nachschauen eventuell wird dort was angegeben was das problem ist.

Oder es taucht etwas im system log auf

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hallo.

In der .xsexxions-error lässt sich nichts herauslesen, was mir helfen könnte bis auf vielleicht:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to get D-Bus connection: Datei oder Verzeichnis gefunden.

 

Bestrifft mich hierbei allerdings eher nicht oder? Leider steht nicht mehr dazu. Das System läuft aber rund, bis auf das reboot/shutdown direkt aus KDE.

Journalctl gibt auch nichts vernünftiges raus.

Was müsste als normaler User passieren bei Eingabe folgenden Befehls?:

```

systemctl reboot

```

Bei mir kommt da als Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Failed to execute operation: Interactive authentication required.
> 
> Failed to start reboot.target: Interactive authentication required.
> ...

 

Vielleicht liegt es daran?

edit: Eher nicht, schätze ich mal. Ein kurzfristiger Umbau auf sudo und den Kommandos in /sbin brachten keinen Erfolg, obwohl dann der normale User in der Console diese Kommandos hatte ausführen dürfen.

Hier im Forum postet einer etwas von Anpassen der /etc/pam.de/system-login

Quelle: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7891018.html#7891018

Aber das hängt doch alles noch mit ConsoleKit zusammen, sehe ich das richtig? Wenn ich systemd nutze, bekomme ich es um Biegen und Brechen nicht mehr auf den Rechner und deshalb dürfte das auf mich hier nicht zutreffen denke ich.

edit: Problem tritt auch im Zusammenspiel von SDDM und KDE5 auf.

----------

